
Termbin: Easiest way to copy over SSH - shubhamjain
http://termbin.com/
======
yorwba
I have no idea where the claim "Easiest way to copy over SSH" is coming from.
The site itself is titled "termbin.com - terminal pastebin", which is a much
better description, since _there is no SSH involved_.

If you want to copy something over ssh, try _scp_.

~~~
shubhamjain
Copying a long piece of text from a SSH session is how I found the service. I
felt that this particular use-case could more beneficial compared to a
terminal pastebin. I agree that SCP is more useful towards copying files but
when you just want to copy the output of some command, it makes sense to use
this service (provided that the output isn't sensitive information).

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
If you use Windows, you can do yourself a favor and install Kitty - it
integrates nicely with WinSCP, and basically you just need to press Sift+F3 to
copy any file you need, whether text or binary, using a familiar interface.

------
lutusp
In my experience, the easiest way to copy over SSH is with scp:

$ scp (source path) (destination URI):(destination path)

For a stream between systems instead of a file, do it this way:

$ cat localfile | ssh user@host "cat > remotefile"

\-- or --

$ ssh user@host "cat > remotefile" < localfile

~~~
jonathonf
What's the best way of scp'ing from a remote server connection to local
machine, if the local machine isn't externally accessible (e.g. isn't running
SSH)?

e.g.

    
    
        local$ ssh remote
        remote$ # do some stuff
        remote$ echo "Text" > file.txt
        remote$ # oh, I need to copy file.txt back to my local host
        remote$ #?

~~~
lutusp
> What's the best way of scp'ing from a remote server connection to local
> machine, if the local machine isn't externally accessible (e.g. isn't
> running SSH)?

If by "not externally accessible" you mean the local machine is not running an
SSH server, but has an SSH client available and the machine is connected to
the network, and the remote machine is running an SSH server, then:

$ scp remoteuser@remotehost:remotepath/remotefile localfile

------
schmich
If you want encryption when sharing via termbin, I put together a gist [1]
some time ago that helped me. Obvious caveat applies: don't do this if you're
really concerned about the privacy of your data.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/schmich/f2ef5c85030863d630a97ec91c1b...](https://gist.github.com/schmich/f2ef5c85030863d630a97ec91c1b8eff)

------
nodesocket
Does termbin have any concept of stdout vs stderr?

Seems to capture stderr:

    
    
       iMac   ~ >&2 echo "error" | nc termbin.com 9999
       error
       http://termbin.com/6tlc

